# GVH Terminates Cloud Hosting And Moving Out From Buffalo



## Nett (Feb 2, 2014)

GVH sent out an email to the clients about their crap...
 



> we will be upgrading our srv3 clients and moving all clients on srv3 to a brand new pure SSD server in Chicago, Illinois, USA (Central).


What about buffaloooooooo???



> as our Buffalo, NY upstream cloud hosting provider has decided to be uncooperative with us.


LOL... The same thing will happen to BUF VPS'.



> This server unfortunately will not be in the cloud (We're going to be discontinuing our offerings of cloud hosting in all locations with the exception of Los Angeles, and deploy Pure SSD servers across all the locations we offer)


Running out of funds??? haha.

Full email:
 



GVH said:


> Greetings Valued Clients,
> 
> This email is being sent out to you today to notify you that we will be upgrading our srv3 clients and moving all clients on srv3 to a brand new pure SSD server in Chicago, Illinois, USA (Central). We understand that there has been recent issues with the performance on srv3 even after the upgrades that have been made on it and we've decided to move all srv3 clients (And later on, srv5 clients) to pure SSD servers in Chicago, IL as our Buffalo, NY upstream cloud hosting provider has decided to be uncooperative with us.
> 
> ...


What do you think??

P.S All credits to @Kadar


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 2, 2014)

What do I think?

#1:  "our Buffalo, NY upstream cloud hosting provider has decided to be uncooperative with us"

Who exactly is that "upstream cloud hosting provider".  The old "cloud" IPs in Buffalo were assigned to HVH.  The new ones in Chicago are assigned to HVH.  This reads more like "we decided to cut costs by eliminating OnApp and /or CloudLinux licensing fees"

#2 "Intel Xeon E5-2620 Processor,  32GB DDR3 ECC RAM"

New world's record for least RAM in an E5. IANAP (I am not a provider) and the 4 E5's I have (2 are for my company's websites, 2 are our company intranet) have 64GB-128GB each. 

#3. "cloud"

Not addressed to GVH specifically, but the next person who calls the combo of OnApp/CloudLinux on a single server with local storage a "cloud" or "cloud hosting" can expect a knock on the door from my baseball bat wielding goons.  I'm still undecided on which hosting industry marketing gimmick annoys me the most: the time tested "unlimited" or the misuse of the term "cloud"

What do I think (TL;DR)? : sigh...


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2014)

So, SRV3 = ServerMania in Buffalo....   That's all I think they have with ServerMania.

CC has had server supply issues for past month.  No clue why.   So he probably got what he could, probably a client moved out, repurposed server.

I got on his and nearly everyone else's cloud BS a while back... Have multiple switches, a SAN or similar distributed storage with real high speed ports...  multiple on demand/on fail redundancy.... Nah...

It's OnApp --- Xen made pretty...  meh...

Server with all SSD storage...  probably superior.

Moving from BUF to CHI... hopefully he wasn't selling to customers in BUF-TOR area that cared about location.


----------



## Nett (Feb 2, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Who exactly is that "upstream cloud hosting provider".  The old "cloud" IPs in Buffalo were assigned to HVH.  The new ones in Chicago are assigned to HVH.  This reads more like "we decided to cut costs by eliminating OnApp and /or CloudLinux licensing fees"


HVH=CC


DomainBop said:


> #2 "Intel Xeon E5-2620 Processor,  32GB DDR3 ECC RAM"
> 
> New world's record for least RAM in an E5. IANAP (I am not a provider) and the 4 E5's I have (2 are for my company's websites, 2 are our company intranet) have 64GB-128GB each.


LOL


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2014)

What is even the IP range on the shared hosting?  Anyone?   I am going from memory.  

Only company I know / have / remember with OnApp offering in Buffalo is ServerMania...  history of those folks and CC hehe... anything could be right/wrong/not changed on IPs there.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 2, 2014)

drmike said:


> CC has had server supply issues for past month.  No clue why.   So he probably got what he could, probably a client moved out, repurposed server.


It could be due to manufacturing delays.  SeFlow has been completely out of E3's too for the past few weeks...new stock due within the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Kadar (Feb 2, 2014)

drmike said:


> What is even the IP range on the shared hosting?  Anyone?   I am going from memory.


192.157.58.106 is SRV3 (only shared server that I know of)


 New IP is 205.234.159.58 a CC owned IP


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2014)

Kadar said:


> 192.157.58.106 is SRV3 (only shared server that I know of)
> 
> 
> New IP is 205.234.159.58 a CC owned IP


Interesting IP info...





NetRange: 192.157.58.64 - 192.157.58.127
CIDR: 192.157.58.64/26
OriginAS:
NetName: BATE-MEDIA-INC
NetHandle: NET-192-157-58-64-1
Parent: NET-192-157-48-0-1
NetType: Reassigned
RegDate: 2013-02-05
Updated: 2013-02-05
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-192-157-58-64-1

CustName: Bate Media Inc
Address: 2645 shadipur main bazar
City: Halifax
StateProv: NS
PostalCode: B3K-6R9
Country: CA
RegDate: 2013-02-05
Updated: 2013-02-05
Ref: http://whois.arin.net/rest/customer/C03308569

2645 shadipur main bazar?  That's not in Halifax, Nova Scotia, that's in  New Delhi, India.

Bizarre.   No cleanup on the SWIP info when returned to B2... None when reused.


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 2, 2014)

Colocrossing have been floating details of a cloud for a while.  Is it possible they are offering it to preferred partners?

http://blog.colocrossing.com/?p=209


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 2, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Colocrossing have been floating details of a cloud for a while.  Is it possible they are offering it to preferred partners?
> 
> http://blog.colocrossing.com/?p=209


Last week I posted in one of the CC/HVH threads that ColoCrossing wasn't known for its security and that link proves it.

http://blog.colocrossing.com/readme.html  Wordpress v3.51 > TL;DR a shitload of vulnerabilities

A few of the issues with that version (from Secunia):



> A weakness and multiple vulnerabilities have been reported in WordPress, which can be exploited by malicious users to disclose certain system information and bypass certain security restrictions and by malicious people to conduct spoofing and cross-site scripting attacks, bypass certain security restrictions, and cause a DoS (Denial of Service).
> http://secunia.com/advisories/53676/





> A weakness, a security issue, and two vulnerabilities have been reported in WordPress, which can be exploited by malicious users to conduct script insertion attacks, bypass certain security restrictions, and compromise a vulnerable system and by malicious people to conduct spoofing attacks.
> http://secunia.com/advisories/54803/



LOL.  The blog shares an IP address with ns1.velocity-servers.net and the day care center (Countrypark.com)


----------



## VPSCorey (Feb 2, 2014)

We'll we have Cloud and were not going anywhere.  In fact were expanding


----------



## tchen (Feb 2, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Last week I posted in one of the CC/HVH threads that ColoCrossing wasn't known for its security and that link proves it.
> 
> http://blog.colocrossing.com/readme.html  Wordpress v3.51 > TL;DR a shitload of vulnerabilities
> 
> ...


The 3.5.1 advisories all relate to user generated content.  Their blog doesn't allow signups from what I can tell.


----------



## Jade (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm surprised GVH-Jon hasn't posted on this topic yet.


----------



## Cloudrck (Feb 2, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> #3. "cloud"
> 
> Not addressed to GVH specifically, but the next person who calls the combo of OnApp/CloudLinux on a single server with local storage a "cloud" or "cloud hosting" can expect a knock on the door from my baseball bat wielding goons.  I'm still undecided on which hosting industry marketing gimmick annoys me the most: the time tested "unlimited" or the misuse of the term "cloud"


Most hosts just changes their web hosting service "X" to _cloud hosting_ because it sounded better.


----------



## Kris (Feb 2, 2014)

GVH should get their own IP allocations if they're serious at this point. An XX-Small fee from ARIN is cheap enough to stay away from CC IPs.


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2014)

Jade said:


> I'm surprised GVH-Jon hasn't posted on this topic yet.


I am pretty sure his dad put him on a timeout.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 2, 2014)

Kris said:


> GVH should get their own IP allocations if they're serious at this point. An XX-Small fee from ARIN is cheap enough to stay away from CC IPs.


...but they don't need their own IPs because GVH has their own  infrastructure that is so wonderful that other low end hosts  are willing to enter into a financial partnership with them to access their infrastructure! 

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/21091/hostus-solutions-ltd-partners-with-greenvaluehost



> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> 
> HostUS Solutions Ltd (http://hostus.us), a premier UK-based web hosting solutions provider, is pleased to announce that we have officially established a financial partnership with Green Value Hosting, Inc (GreenValueHost) to further expand the service offerings of HostUS and make our services more available a number of US nationwide locations.
> 
> ...


Dr. Mike said:



> I am pretty sure his dad put him on a timeout.


Doesn't look like he's on a timeout. 

edit:



> HostUS Solutions Ltd. was founded in 2012 by Alexander McNeil


...and the only director is Elaine McNeil so this GVH/HUS partnership is really a marriage of equals in terms of the two companies' corporate setup.  I'm assuming that HUS Elaine is the only director for the same reason Lance incorporated GVH.  FYI, the legal age to form a company in the UK is 16...


----------



## spry (Feb 3, 2014)

"financial partnership" — /facepalm


----------



## MartinD (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh jesus. I can't believe what I'm reading :|

Mind you - this could get very interesting, very fast. The whole "President of" "Vice President of" crap doesn't wash when it's a legally registered company here in the UK.


----------



## k0nsl (Feb 3, 2014)

They should get somebody to write their "press releases" and "announcements". Just painful to read.


----------



## drmike (Feb 3, 2014)

Has anyone here actually used Hostus.us before / currently?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Feb 3, 2014)

Lets be honest, I doubt theres much money that switched hands here, who knows what the arrangement is. But, with the low reputation of Jon why would anyone who respects their company strike some sort of deal like this.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Feb 3, 2014)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Lets be honest, I doubt theres much money that switched hands here, who knows what the arrangement is. But, with the low reputation of Jon why would anyone who respects their company strike some sort of deal like this.


No company ownership changes were taken place, and Elaine McNeil will continue to own the company in full.

- Alexander


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 3, 2014)

Be careful with the transfer of any client data outside of the UK without Safe Harbor in place.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Feb 3, 2014)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> No company ownership changes were taken place, and Elaine McNeil will continue to own the company in full.
> 
> - Alexander


Jonathan Nguyen, President of Operations of GreenValueHost and new Vice President of Operations of HostUS Solutions Ltd said in regards to this new partnership,

But Jon is now your VP of OPS lol.


----------



## serverian (Feb 3, 2014)

I liked children more when they played house instead.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 3, 2014)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> No company ownership changes were taken place, and Elaine McNeil will continue to own the company in full.
> 
> - Alexander


Elaine will "continue to own it in full?"  A few hours ago on LET you said YOU owned 100%.  Which is it?



> AlexanderM said:  "I will still own 100% of the company, as it has been and always will be."


If Elaine owns 100% of the company will she also continue to ignore the Companies Act by failing to display your company registration number, place of registration, and registered office address on your homepage (or alternatively, on a page that is linked from your homepage such as 'about us', 'legal info' etc)?  You also need to include all of this information on all emails HostUs sends and on all order forms. 

In your "press release" you stated:



> HostUS will leverage GreenValueHost's diverse infrastructure to provide our clients with it's own independently unique SSD Web Hosting, SSD Reseller Hosting, VPS Hosting, and Dedicated hosting services in popular locations such as Dallas, Los Angeles, Seattle, Buffalo, and Chicago.


A few hours later you posted that you won't be utilizing any ColoCrossing locations.  Which is it?  Did you and your new "Vice President of Operations" Jon make the decision not to utilize CC locations within the space of a few hours after issuing your "press release" because you didn't receive a positive reaction on LET? Or is the "Buffalo" mentioned in your press release a non-CC location like a relative's basement in the Buffalo suburbs with a FIOS hookup?


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Feb 3, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Elaine will "continue to own it in full?"  A few hours ago on LET you said YOU owned 100%.  Which is it?
> 
> If Elaine owns 100% of the company will she also continue to ignore the Companies Act by failing to display your company registration number, place of registration, and registered office address on your homepage (or alternatively, on a page that is linked from your homepage such as 'about us', 'legal info' etc)?  You also need to include all of this information on all emails HostUs sends and on all order forms.
> 
> ...


Our business home page is hostussolutions.com and not hostus.us

- Alexander


----------



## Eased (Feb 3, 2014)

serverian said:


> I liked children more when they played house instead.


I busted out laughing when I read that.  :lol:


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 3, 2014)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> Our business home page is hostussolutions.com and not hostus.us
> 
> - Alexander


You also need to include the required info on all of your websites where you conduct business like hostus.us.


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 3, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> You also need to include the required info on all of your websites where you conduct business like hostus.us.


Indeed.  No point in falling foul when it's a simple fix.


----------



## drmike (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm sure Alex has learned first hand that a fair number of people buying from him do so precisely for the reason that he is not in a ColoCrossing location.

Now that the water has been muddied, inevitably some customers will decide to take their business elsewhere.  That's very unfortunate, but part of the deal when dabbling in ColoCrossing or linked company.

The "press release" was poorly crafted and lacking.   It's not a news worthy matter and even if some collaboration occurring now or prior, the only folks who should know and might be impacted are HostUs.us customers.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Feb 3, 2014)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> Our business home page is hostussolutions.com and not hostus.us
> 
> - Alexander


I'm really digging your blog. Great information: http://hostussolutions.com/blog/


----------



## MartinD (Feb 3, 2014)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> Our business home page is hostussolutions.com and not hostus.us
> 
> 
> - Alexander


Alex, you really need to sort this out. There is real potential for 'Elaine' to find herself in real, serious trouble.


----------



## Kadar (Feb 3, 2014)

> Valued Clients,
> 
> 
> This email is being sent out to notify you of the current status of the srv3 migration to Chicago.
> ...


----------



## drmike (Feb 3, 2014)

*a final notice notifying ...*

That's what notices do, they notify... 

*migration to complete sometime tomorrow.*

it's "to be completed"

Getting better, eventually GVH will get it.   

FYI, clients don't care about migrations unless their stuff breaks, or data is wonky.   Then again, if you have those lowend* customers with ADD tendencies they pretend care about everything.

I need a nap.



MartinD said:


> Alex, you really need to sort this out. There is real potential for 'Elaine' to find herself in real, serious trouble.


Not a timeout and sent to his bedroom.  Don't tell her, like, please!


----------



## Nett (Feb 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> Has anyone here actually used Hostus.us before / currently?


Same VPS as normal VPS providers, just different prices.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Feb 3, 2014)

> about 500 out of 804 accounts


Well that's a problem right there. Our MOST crowded server has 450 accounts. They average quite a lot less.


----------



## drmike (Feb 3, 2014)

iWF-Jacob said:


> Well that's a problem right there. Our MOST crowded server has 450 accounts. They average quite a lot less.


Just imagine the horror if you have like tons of resellers amongst that 804 accounts...  Probably would have issues...  that's my theory.  Overpacked and quad stacked.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Feb 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> Just imagine the horror if you have like tons of resellers amongst that 804 accounts...  Probably would have issues...  that's my theory.  Overpacked and quad stacked.


Absolutely! Unless they are counting their reseller's account in that number. I kind of doubt it though. I'm digging the "overpacked and quad stacked" -- you should coin that. Almost sounds like it could be a little bit of a jingle.... Yah know, if that's what you want to promote about your company of course.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Feb 3, 2014)

iWF-Jacob said:


> Well that's a problem right there. Our MOST crowded server has 450 accounts. They average quite a lot less.


If you think about it too, it was a VPS/OnAPP server not a physical entity.


----------



## Kadar (Feb 3, 2014)

I should move my cpanel hosting to their premium hostus brand... Btw don't you have to live in the US or have a registered business in the US to own a .us domain?


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Feb 3, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> If you think about it too, it was a VPS/OnAPP server not a physical entity.


That's really scary....



Kadar said:


> I should move my cpanel hosting to their premium hostus brand... Btw don't you have to live in the US or have a registered business in the US to own a .us domain?


I don't think that would make a difference. If I were you I would jump ship from that whole family of companies, but that's just my two cents.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Feb 3, 2014)

Kadar said:


> [...] Btw don't you have to live in the US or have a registered business in the US to own a .us domain?


As per the http://www.neustar.us/the-ustld-nexus-requirements/

_Eligibility Requirements_.  As a .US domain name registrant, you hereby certify to the best of your knowledge that you meet all of the .US Nexus Requirements, which provide that registrants must be either (i) a natural person (a) who is a United States citizen, (b) who is a permanent resident of the United States or any of its possessions or territories, or © whose primary place of domicile is in the United States of America or any of its possessions; or (ii) an entity or organization that is (a) incorporated within one of the fifty United States, the district of Columbia, or any of the United States’ possessions or territories or (b) organized or otherwise constituted under the laws of a state of the United States of America, the District of Columbia or any of its possessions or territories; or (iii) *a foreign entity or organization that has a bona fide presence in the United States of America or any of its possession or territories.* _(sales of goods or services or other business, commercial or non-commercial including not-for-profit activities) _


----------



## Kadar (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry let me fix my previous post

I should move my cpanel hosting to their premium hostus brand...


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> > Alex, you really need to sort this out. There is real potential for 'Elaine' to find herself in real, serious trouble.
> 
> 
> Not a timeout and sent to his bedroom.  Don't tell her, like, please!



The "her" not to tell in this instance would be the Queen . because UK companies can be fined £1,000 for each instance of not including the required company info on their websites, emails, order forms, etc.  The reason you don't see UK company owners throwing around the word "transparency" in their offers or forum posts (or flexing their epenis muscles by bragging about their low end VPS company's size) is because transparency is a given and required by law if you operate a registered UK company. (yeah, my company does own a UK LTD so I've had the displeasure of having to familiarize myself with the 761 page long Companies Act of 2006 and all of its amendments as well as the gazillions of other UK rules...).


----------



## Shados (Feb 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> *a final notice notifying ...*
> 
> That's what notices do, they notify...
> 
> ...


"we are expecting for the migration to complete sometime tomorrow" seems like valid phrasing, although the 'for' makes it kinda awkward as fuck. What's the problem there?


----------

